# this is bogus



## skiing is life (Dec 3, 2008)

can anyone explain to me why all the temperatures spike up to the 40s and 50s when storms come and the day before and day after the highs are in the low 30's in southern new england? 

    its really frustrating because ive seen this happen three times in november and i just looked at the long range forcast. everythime we get precipiation the highs are in the mid 40s and the rain leaves before temperatures go back down at night.uke::angry:


----------



## awf170 (Dec 3, 2008)

It's New England, this is what happens in early December...


----------



## Justin10 (Dec 3, 2008)

It definitly sucks....these past storms have all tracked inland wayyyyyyyyy west of where they need to be.  Low pressure systems have a counter-clockwise flow, so if it goes west of where you are, you're gonna get some south winds which bring in the moist, but warm air.  When the storms track to the east of new england, the cold weather will be in place because we'll be in a trough as the storm follows the jet stream up the coast.  

We need these lows tracking just southeast of Nantucket or so and then we'll be in business.....all in good time - it will come.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 3, 2008)

Seems to me that it was a snowier and colder than normal late October through November than average for much of New England. Maybe stats will show other wise, but we are ahead of the eight ball. I certainly have no complaints though I had better early seasons these past two seasons. No use complaining about the weather in general but especially not the first week in December. Maybe it is warm where you are but we are barely getting to freezing point for highs closer to the mountains and at elevation in the Whites and Greens we are doing rather well.


----------



## Euler (Dec 3, 2008)

Things look great in So VT for the first week of December.  It's been cold enough that there's lots of great quality manmade.  Some years Mt Snow has been lucky to get top to bottom skiing by the first week in December.  This year we've been enjoying it for over two weeks already.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 3, 2008)

awf170 said:


> It's New England, this is what happens in early December...



times two..I'm happy with the way the weather has been..lots of snowmaking on the horizon..


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2008)

It's only December 3. No complaints here. Best November I've skied quite honestly.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> It's only December 3. No complaints here. Best November I've skied quite honestly.



I had a great November and my Decermber is off to a good start..last season Blue mountain didn't open until December 7th..this year November 28th..can you say..Bonus Days..


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> No complaints here. Best November I've skied quite honestly.



me too.. oh wait, i never skied in November before this year :razz:


----------



## JD (Dec 3, 2008)

It's been good.  We need a dump.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Longer range computer models forecast another Great Lakes cutter next week and a mild finish to December.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 3, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Longer range computer models forecast another Great Lakes cutter next week and a mild finish to December.



Long range computer models are 100 percent accurate...lol..you just skied..be happy


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Long range computer models are 100 percent accurate...lol..you just skied..be happy


 
Unfortunately they have been very accurate with predicting the warmer weather and rains.:-(


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 3, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/41961-year-no-winter.html


count to ten, relax

for New England, I'll take the start we've had to the season so far.  There are many areas open with significant terrain, some impressive powder turns have been made up north documented right here, resorts reporting fantastic Thanksgiving weekend traffic = more aggressive early season snow making when temps allow......things are good.

Yes, I see what you're saying about the coulda shoulda woulda snowstorms if the Canadian elk farted a bit harder in the direction of the south when moisture has been in the air........but this ain't Alta son....never will be....but you can bank on awesome skiing in New England EVERY winter if you want it bad enough.


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 4, 2008)

skiing is life said:


> can anyone explain to me why all the temperatures spike up to the 40s and 50s when storms come and the day before and day after the highs are in the low 30's in southern new england?
> 
> its really frustrating because ive seen this happen three times in november and i just looked at the long range forcast. everythime we get precipiation the highs are in the mid 40s and the rain leaves before temperatures go back down at night.uke::angry:



That's so the snow gets nice and firm so we can arc GS turns at high speed all day long.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2008)

skiing is life said:


> can anyone explain to me why all the temperatures spike up to the 40s and 50s when storms come and the day before and day after the highs are in the low 30's in southern new england?
> 
> its really frustrating because ive seen this happen three times in november and i just looked at the long range forcast. everythime we get precipiation the highs are in the mid 40s and the rain leaves before temperatures go back down at night.uke::angry:





tree_skier said:


> That's so the snow gets nice and firm so we can arc GS turns at high speed all day long.



Tree skier, you also forgot that its a sign that people should carve arcs, not ski bumps   :flame:


----------



## JD (Dec 4, 2008)

Snowing at J and Stowe right now.


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Tree skier, you also forgot that its a sign that people should carve arcs, not ski bumps   :flame:



That's crazy talk. Ice bumps makes you appreciate the days of spring and pow bumps even more!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

This weather sucks!  I'm selling all my skiing equipment and buying a surfboard... :roll:





:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2008)

FWIW 36 degrees in Jackson NH where I'm parked right now with light drizzle, sure to be snowing up at elevation.  On the drive through Crawford Notch there was a solid six inches, obviously not fresh, but base on the ground.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> This weather sucks!  I'm selling all my skiing equipment and buying a surfboard... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I call bull ya mtb freak :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I call bull ya mtb freak :smash:



I didn't think you'd catch that post so quickly... :lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> This weather sucks!  I'm selling all my skiing equipment and buying a surfboard... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B, there is no surf in CT :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> B, there is no surf in CT :smash:



I'm hoping someone has a seeded surf run...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm hoping someone has a seeded surf run...



now that's fucking funny


pardon my french, but it's more than funny

:lol:


----------



## hardline (Dec 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm hoping someone has a seeded surf run...



here ya go

http://www.surfcitytexas.com/about_the_park.html


----------

